# Is it worth ordering a TTRS now?



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

What with the model being discontinued later this year and let's face it, nice as it is, the current car is IMO starting to feel a bit dated. I'm trying to weigh up the odds, as I am now about to order my next car. A TTRS? Maybe, despite my reservations, I am tempted to get one, maybe in an exclusive colour... new RS3? Hmmm... I drove the new S3, was not impressed - interior was crap for starters and it looked like an SUV. The RS3 certainly looks better, but it still had the same cheap interior and iffy driving position. M2 Comp? Maybe, but I'm not a massive fan RWD M cars - great in the dry, a nightmare on cold/wet roads and then the AMG A45s? I drove one recently - liked it, a lot. Seats were really comfortable, interior in another class to the RS3 and it was damn quick, sounded OK too. Just that big spoiler and limited choice of colours is a factor. What to do? I'm sure others have the same dilemma? Budget is £60k, has to be a new car and be able to take the fishing gear when the missis has the SQ5. She's told me - get the TTRS [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Do you have to have the big spoiler on the A45. On the A35 there's an option for not?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

TT was outdated 2-3 yrs ago. Go with your gut instinct.

A45 amg without the breakfast bar.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

If the interior of the A45 is acceptable to you then it's a no brainer. Only thing going for an RS3 is the sound!

Personally I dislike the inside of the RS3 and find the A45 even less desirable, same thing that puts me off the Tesla model 3, along with the build quality 

For my tastes dominant eye level touch screen interiors are horrible. The A45 also looks far too fussy with the air vent positioning and those silver steering wheel elements. That said all the kiddies at work seem to love them :?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

New RS3 is around the corner but it seems the engine has got the same power different torque band. No more haldex either.


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

tt3600 said:


> New RS3 is around the corner but it seems the engine has got the same power different torque band. No more haldex either.


Are they changing it to torsen?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new- ... ent-reveal


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Torsen doesn't fit well to longitudinal engines&#8230; it will be haldex again



jeebsy said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > New RS3 is around the corner but it seems the engine has got the same power different torque band. No more haldex either.
> ...


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> Torsen doesn't fit well to longitudinal engines&#8230; it will be haldex again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a brand new system from the link posted above - Magna torque splitter


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Bigger tyres on the front as usual, got to be good


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Has it been confirmed that the TT will finally stop production end of this year ? I can't seem to find anything on it . Only that it's going to cease production soon.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

according to the under link, production should continue even for 2022

https://www.audi-mediacenter.com/de/pub ... r-2022-361


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

jeebsy said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > New RS3 is around the corner but it seems the engine has got the same power different torque band. No more haldex either.
> ...


More details here: 






kevin#34 said:


> Torsen doesn't fit well to longitudinal engines&#8230; it will be haldex again


Audi Sport's smallest RS model is set for UK delivery in hatchback and saloon bodystyles in September and is the first in a series of the performance division's models to gain a new torque splitter, supplied by Magna. It replaces the multi-plate disc clutch and rear differential of the previous RS3's Haldex four-wheel drive system.


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

That RS3 looks awesome. Even HarrisMonkey may like it. The new AWD drive system allows for more SW controlled options than just a pure Torsen.

And what a test track! Loads of fun.

Are the diffs on the current Haldex system limited slip?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

[album][/album]Thanks guys.

FYI... now it's all been revealed... new RS3 ordered... well, deposit paid anyway. Tango Red Sportback, RS Performance Pack, Ceramic brakes, etc. Might change mind to Kyalami Green once we can get the order in the system. Buzzing!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow congrats.


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Compared to the earlier TTRS the 2021 model sounds alot quieter now its had extra filters Ect


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the sound difference it related to the OPF introduction (19 ym onward)


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

Faced with exactly the same issue as as the OP, down to the choice of alternative models, I have after several months of deliberation, last week placed an order for a new TTRS.

Got a deal I'm more than happy with from my local dealer, complete with exclusive paint, and although delivery not yet confirmed, I've been told to expect February/March '22, which I can live with.

My thanks to Audi UK for arranging an extended test drive with one of their (new) cars back in July; it confirmed what I thought and hoped for from the RS.

FWIW, I personally feel that the touch screen stuff and other 'automation' in the new S3/RS3 models (amongst others) detracts from the cars as drivers cars.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Are you guys ordering via the PCP route and if so are dealers giving you any discounts?


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

ajayp said:


> Are you guys ordering via the PCP route and if so are dealers giving you any discounts?


Autoebid have quoted me £52652 on the road for base RS Coupe to include options glacier white paint and the comfort and sound pack. Delivery window 16 -22 weeks. Audi PCP available at 6.3% Apr. Saving £6250 on list price


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

That's a decent saving, have you taken the plunge? 

I have heard about carwow but not Autoebid so give both them a go to see what the figures would look like on a roadster.


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

ajayp said:


> That's a decent saving, have you taken the plunge?
> 
> I have heard about carwow but not Autoebid so give both them a go to see what the figures would look like on a roadster.


 Not yet but I'm sorely tempted. Dealers are seeking 47/48k for used RSs around 2 to 3 years old. Which is crazy. Demand outstripping supply is hiking up all TT used cars. WBAC have quoted me £40390 for my 70 plate TTS Black addition which I bought for £38850. Not sure I would be offered that in 4 months if I ordered RS now.
In my experience Carwow deals are now where as good as Autoebid or Drivethedeal. The latter could be worth a try to


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Prices are high, I am looking at a 17 plate RS roadster which I posted here about and it's up for £43k for a 4 year.
Not sure where that comes in but I have decided to get it, life is short. 

From selling my 18 plate RS coupe I wouldn't go by WBAC, they will try and knock you down by at least £1k to £1500, that's how they work. 
I sold my car to the Car Buying Group, who were fantastic, paid what they said, came and picked it up and I could not fault them. 

Drop me a PM if you wanna get a price from them mate.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Update! Well, back to square one for me. Got a call from the Dealer to say they can't get the options I wanted for my RS3 (despite saying they could)... Audi UK are utter muppets - I'd ordered the carbon black spec, but am now told they can't add pano sunroof and electric seats, so change to Vorsprung trim? That has those, but then I can't have the all black wheels and amazingly, no flat bottom steering wheel - with the highest cost trim level? Oh and no red callipers, not a UK option for any RS3, but all the pictures of the new RS3 Audi UK have published show it with red callipers! I give in and so, I cancelled my order. Complete sh1t show. Sales guy thought I was kidding when I asked for my deposit back. 

Soooooo... better the Devil you know? He's going to see what kind of deal he can get me on a TTRS... spec is sport edition with red extended interior pack, comfort & sound pack, red callipers and exclusive colour, Porsche Miami Blue... he thinks that might be a problem now, but we'll see. If not, Kyalami Green will do for me... can't believe I am going to order another TT. It'll be my 7th.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

That is very disappointing for you. Miami Blue is an amazing colour. I saw what was maybe the only UK S3 cabriolet in Miami Blue when I was looking for a TTS in Viper Green in 2018. As I already had an A3 cab part way through PCP, that S3 wasn't a sensible option. But three years on, I still wish I'd had the chops to go for that S3 instead. Ended up with the Ara TTRS which I sold in the summer. I miss that but due to various circumstances, I changed to a Z4 M40i which I will keep for good. 

Maybe I'm a crap driver, but the RS to me was somewhat easier to drive enthusiastically then my Zed. Super handling and quattro got the power down almost every time, without being stupid. I find the Zed wants to move the rear end given plenty of throttle even in the dry on a straight. Perhaps one of the two lesser 2.0 models would have been more drivable.

I hope you get what you are looking for.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I've actually now gone full circle, as I found out there was a new RS3 at my local dealer - having never seen one in the flesh, I made the mistake of looking at it and tail between legs - re-ordered one. I wanted the TTRS, but on reflection it's not much different to what I have now and tech wise, way behind the new RS3. The missis was moaning about the cost of the TTRS as well. Let's face it, spec it up and you're getting up towards £70k - for a car that's been around since 2014 (I think). Still love the TT, but the head says time for a change... I ended up going for a carbon black RS3 sportback in Tango Red, which gets the bigger wing at the back, sports exhaust and wotnot, comfort and sound pack, which gives me B&O and the RS dynamic pack, where I get ceramic brakes and top speed to 180mph, feck it, why not... those brakes come with grey callipers, which on reflection, I think will look OK behind the black wheels. £62k. I was offered £28k on my TTS that has 45k on the clock, seemed decent to me. I'll post when my TTS hits the forecourt, as it a bit special and if anyone was looking for something like that... they probably live on here. Stansted Audi BTW. Now the wait begins... 31st May is the delivery date on my order form. Gulp.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> I've actually now gone full circle, as I found out there was a new RS3 at my local dealer - having never seen one in the flesh, I made the mistake of looking at it and tail between legs - re-ordered one. I wanted the TTRS, but on reflection it's not much different to what I have now and tech wise, way behind the new RS3. The missis was moaning about the cost of the TTRS as well. Let's face it, spec it up and you're getting up towards £70k - for a car that's been around since 2014 (I think). Still love the TT, but the head says time for a change... I ended up going for a carbon black RS3 sportback in Tango Red, which gets the bigger wing at the back, sports exhaust and wotnot, comfort and sound pack, which gives me B&O and the RS dynamic pack, where I get ceramic brakes and top speed to 180mph, feck it, why not... those brakes come with grey callipers, which on reflection, I think will look OK behind the black wheels. £62k. I was offered £28k on my TTS that has 45k on the clock, seemed decent to me. I'll post when my TTS hits the forecourt, as it a bit special and if anyone was looking for something like that... they probably live on here. Stansted Audi BTW. Now the wait begins... 31st May is the delivery date on my order form. Gulp.


Good luck with your new order, it sounds great. I agree with you that sadly the TT has run its course. We love roadsters and are struggling to find a suitable future replacement. The nearest was a Porsche Boxster but that’s looks even more past it’s sell by date. Even if we wanted one told it would be next Aug for delivery!


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Sure, the mk3 has technically been around 2014. But design wise (both interior and exterior) its still relevant. Thanks to that minimalistic approach to design.
Tech wise I dont see what newer Audi models have that’s so revolutionary. What is it that you all think that the current TT lack over new models?
I think that the current TT could have had a:

better solution to Android auto and Carplay (its very clunky to navigate on that single screen)
active cruise control
memory for seat adjustment
7 speed DSG (fixed with facelift)
But thats it.
The Audi Connect is a complete garbage with no useful functions aside from additional navigation data. I drive a car mainly and I don’t see a need to pay yearly subscription to know train and plain schedules via Connect.
RS3 is a killer car! No arguments there though.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Kenway said:


> Sure, the mk3 has technically been around 2014. But design wise (both interior and exterior) its still relevant. Thanks to that minimalistic approach to design.
> Tech wise I dont see what newer Audi models have that’s so revolutionary. What is it that you all think that the current TT lack over new models?
> I think that the current TT could have had a:
> 
> ...


I still think the interior is excellent, but just feel that the shape could be updated a bit. With regard to technology I think the newer touch screens on the latest models are a backward step especially the lack of buttons which make them difficult to operate whilst on the move. Completely agree about Audi connect.

We have owned 4 TT roadsters over the years both mk 2 & 3’s and loved every one of them. If there was a mk4 on the horizon our name would have been down in the waiting list!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Mark Pred said:


> What with the model being discontinued later this year and let's face it, nice as it is, the current car is IMO starting to feel a bit dated. I'm trying to weigh up the odds, as I am now about to order my next car. A TTRS? Maybe, despite my reservations, I am tempted to get one, maybe in an exclusive colour... new RS3? Hmmm... I drove the new S3, was not impressed - interior was crap for starters and it looked like an SUV. The RS3 certainly looks better, but it still had the same cheap interior and iffy driving position. M2 Comp? Maybe, but I'm not a massive fan RWD M cars - great in the dry, a nightmare on cold/wet roads and then the AMG A45s? I drove one recently - liked it, a lot. Seats were really comfortable, interior in another class to the RS3 and it was damn quick, sounded OK too. Just that big spoiler and limited choice of colours is a factor. What to do? I'm sure others have the same dilemma? Budget is £60k, has to be a new car and be able to take the fishing gear when the missis has the SQ5. She's told me - get the TTRS [smiley=bomb.gif]



Just for information the M2 comp isn't a handful in the wet unless you switch off the traction control... quite docile like the TTRS is really but is a totally different beast to drive. A lot depends on what your priorities are really and what you want long term as a vehicle....2 seats, 4 seats, 2 doors, 4 doors... your driving style etc only you can decide. Seems you're quite pulled towards the Merc, another great car with a highly strung Renault engine.... performance wise and feel are all different.


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

Kenway said:


> Sure, the mk3 has technically been around 2014. But design wise (both interior and exterior) its still relevant. Thanks to that minimalistic approach to design.
> Tech wise I dont see what newer Audi models have that’s so revolutionary. What is it that you all think that the current TT lack over new models?
> I think that the current TT could have had a:
> 
> ...


I just sold my TTS Vorsprung best Audi l have driven to date without a doubt a powerful car with the 320ps ea888 gen 4 engine l miss it and sometimes wish l hadn't sold it as it was just over 4 months old
My reasons for selling where l didn't really get on with how impractical the doors could be l missed the extra screen l had on my 2 previous 8v S3's 
Road noise 
Didn't like Turbo blue on the TT it doesn't do the timeless design any favors 
Hatch floods with standing water from the roof and tailgate 
But one thing my Vorsprung and all TT 's have is amazing build materials and the best put together car I'll ever own...no new Audi's come close or ever will,l sold my car for £51k l paid £46k l gained £5k plus my large pcp deposit back
I"ve ordered a RS3 8Y Vorsprung Saloon which has nowhere near the quality of build materials or design the TT has yeah more gadgets but l wanted a panoramic roof again hence Vorsprung model something l also missed l could have easily ordered a TTRS Vorsprung same price as the RS3 after a £7k discount but l honestly think the TTS 320ps is just as fast in real world terms and better to drive than the TTRS ,with the TTRS..your buying into the RS brand plus the 5 cylinders diminishing returns for the large extra outlay of over £12k


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Alan Sl said:


> I still think the interior is excellent, but just feel that the shape could be updated a bit. With regard to technology I think the newer touch screens on the latest models are a backward step especially the lack of buttons which make them difficult to operate whilst on the move. Completely agree about Audi connect.
> 
> We have owned 4 TT roadsters over the years both mk 2 & 3’s and loved every one of them. If there was a mk4 on the horizon our name would have been down in the waiting list!


SHAPE:
Sure the shape could get an update and get even more aggressive. It's a trend now really and I find it funny when car manufacturers make cars now with aggressive looks and then offer sub 100hp engines. Why must everything now look fast with out ever being able to be fast? 
TOUCHSCREENS:
I kinda wish that there was a 2nd screen somewhere in the current TT so my passengers are not bored out of their mind and can change the damn song themselves, IM IN THE MIDDLE OF A TURN YOU DINGUS!! 

SOFTWARE & FIRMWARE attitude:
I wish also that Audi took their Software and firmware duties more seriously, as a company. BMW announced that their SW updates and firmware are going to be OTE in next model line. Audi would rather see the whole dealership burn than to update stuff while they are too busy ripping you off for simple oil change. Also Audi gimped this car with tech in terms of upgradability. Audi app is useless for it.

MK4?
As for Mk4. Sorry I just don't see it. Era of "sport cars" (be they EV or combustion) is going away. Now its "crossovers" (code word for "we took a standard A class and lifted it 10cm. And now we call it "terrain capable"). 
Im kinda glad MK3 will be their last TT for a while. Technically we all will have "latest model" hahahaha.




jassyo06 said:


> I just sold my TTS Vorsprung best Audi l have driven to date without a doubt a powerful car with the 320ps ea888 gen 4 engine l miss it and sometimes wish l hadn't sold it as it was just over 4 months old
> My reasons for selling where l didn't really get on with how impractical the doors could be l missed the extra screen l had on my 2 previous 8v S3's
> Road noise
> Didn't like Turbo blue on the TT it doesn't do the timeless design any favors
> ...


Im with you on the doors. No amount of parking space will help me when trying to open my doors between other cars. If so much as one of the other drivers goes too close to the parking line. I cant open my door. They are size of 747 wings >D

TT was being praised by many car magazines (What A car - specifically) to boast "the best sub 100k interior quality and feel". True that.
I have to be honest I didn't try the new A3, much less the RS3. But if you say the materials are worse. I will believe you.
RS3 is really a way to go if you like Audi, currently own TT and need more practicality. I would have gone the same way.
However, I keep getting reminded everyday how trivial "power" is outside the track in my experience. So many new cameras, the highway has checkpoints between which police gets your time and AVG speed. And can get you a ticket. So many more cameras in the city and traffic jams every day. I find myself driving my old Fiat Panda 2004 1.2 more often just because I cannot do $*%t with my 230hp car.


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

Kenway said:


> SHAPE:
> Sure the shape could get an update and get even more aggressive. It's a trend now really and I find it funny when car manufacturers make cars now with aggressive looks and then offer sub 100hp engines. Why must everything now look fast with out ever being able to be fast?
> TOUCHSCREENS:
> I kinda wish that there was a 2nd screen somewhere in the current TT so my passengers are not bored out of their mind and can change the damn song themselves, IM IN THE MIDDLE OF A TURN YOU DINGUS!!
> ...


I never bought the RS3 for its power as it wont be really any faster on the roads than tts l drive the Mrs Fiesta ecboost 1 litre its gutless on the motorways but great on any other road type on my commute l am going to buy a far older car/van to commute with and keep the 8y for months with better weather my 8y won't arrive for at least 7 months from now and with no monthly to pay I'll buy my older van/car


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

100% agree on the missing extra screen, the 747-style doors, the flooding when opening the hatch, the central air vents almost not adjustable, the high road noise etc, but the TT still has a unique mix in terms of sportiveness, performance, interior design, practicality/versatility and overall drivability that no competitor can offer (probably also because this category is almost died).
I liked the Cayman a lot, performance wise (especially handling and braking) is superior to any comparable TT version, but its interiors looks outdated if compared with TT ones, the cockpit is still analogue, the luggage capacity ways behind (difficult making a journey longer than a weekend)….
it's real a pity Audi decided to not produce a new MK4 (slightly updated design, latest technology and hopefully MK3 problems solved)... I would have bought it with my eyes closed...


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

"I"ve ordered a RS3 8Y Vorsprung Saloon which has nowhere near the quality of build materials or design the TT has yeah more gadgets but l wanted a panoramic roof again hence Vorsprung model something l also missed l could have easily ordered a TTRS Vorsprung same price as the RS3 after a £7k discount but l honestly think the TTS 320ps is just as fast in real world terms and better to drive than the TTRS ,with the TTRS..your buying into the RS brand plus the 5 cylinders diminishing returns for the large extra outlay of over £12k"

Struggling with that last paragraph, you've not ordered a TTRS because of buying into the RS Brand / The TTS you believe is just as quick in the real world, but ordered an RS3 which has essentially the same drive train / performance as the TTRS?

I was myself considering looking into the RS3 (4 door Practicality) , that was until i saw front end of new RS3; frankly i think it looks terrible and worse than the front end of the Plasticky Civic type R. That along with a 12 month wait minimum and a watered down specification on UK Vorsprung models due to a shortage of Semiconductor chips was enough for me not to proceed.


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

Vorsprung20 said:


> "I"ve ordered a RS3 8Y Vorsprung Saloon which has nowhere near the quality of build materials or design the TT has yeah more gadgets but l wanted a panoramic roof again hence Vorsprung model something l also missed l could have easily ordered a TTRS Vorsprung same price as the RS3 after a £7k discount but l honestly think the TTS 320ps is just as fast in real world terms and better to drive than the TTRS ,with the TTRS..your buying into the RS brand plus the 5 cylinders diminishing returns for the large extra outlay of over £12k"
> 
> Struggling with that last paragraph, you've not ordered a TTRS because of buying into the RS Brand / The TTS you believe is just as quick in the real world, but ordered an RS3 which has essentially the same drive train / performance as the TTRS?
> 
> I was myself considering looking into the RS3 (4 door Practicality) , that was until i saw front end of new RS3; frankly i think it looks terrible and worse than the front end of the Plasticky Civic type R. That along with a 12 month wait minimum and a watered down specification on UK Vorsprung models due to a shortage of Semiconductor chips was enough for me not to proceed.


I didn't order a TTRS because l don't see the extra £13000 in the car compared to the new 320ps TTS Vorsprung that engine is pushing out 330 bhp easily l see your points about the front end of RS3 8Y Audi has compromised the availability of specific options on individual models plus its trimming of standard/options ie wireless charging and 360 degree cameras off the car due to chip shortages 
As for lead times 12 months is a exaggeration but nobody has a crystal ball but I am not in a rush for a car anyway 
The RS3 Vorsprung is cheaper a month with no discount than a TTRS Vorsprung with a £7200 discount the TTRS still comes with the same short comings as the one l just sold +the extra £££ for me personally there's no other cars out there atm that are in my budget l like ergo the RS3 8Y


----------

